# Shaving a poodle?



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

My poodle pup, Trevvor, has about an inch or so of hair (maybe a teeny bit more) on his back with about 1.5" on his legs. I live in Texas, so it gets really really hot in the summer. I've always read/been told that it doesn't matter how long the dog's hair is, and that the length can actually protect them from the heat. However, when we've been walking for a while and I put my hand on his coat, it feels really really hot. I think it's because he's black and therefore absorbs more heat; my white Lhasa has the same amount of hair, if not more, and his coat never feels as warm as Trevs. My question is this: should I go ahead and shorten him up a lot or is it ok to leave him the way he is? He doesn't pant excessively or anything; I just don't want him to be more uncomfortable than he has to be, even if that means cutting off his pretty hair. After all, it grows.... Thanks in advance!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

For double coated breeds it's true that their coat insulates them from heat as well as cold. Poodles are single coated, and it's perfectly fine to shave him to help him keep cool. My poodle x is much more comfortable after she is shaved in summer.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

OK, thanks.


----------

